# Cane Creek vs Chris King Headset



## Route121 (Nov 29, 2007)

Could any members please enlighten this newbie as to the pros and cons of each headset. My bike currently has a Cane Creek headset. Should I consider otherwise? If so, why?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Route121 said:


> Could any members please enlighten this newbie as to the pros and cons of each headset. My bike currently has a Cane Creek headset. Should I consider otherwise? If so, why?


is there anything <i>wrong</i> with your headset?


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

The Chris King headsets are shiny. Cane Creek also now has a shiny headset. The bearings may be ever so slightly smoother, but only if you keep them adjusted and greased well and don't ride in the rain. You probably have a perfectly good headset right now and would not notice any difference except in your wallet.


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

To me a headset is a headset is a headset. I won't spend over $30 for any HS unless its a Campy Record. But if not, its just a inexpensive Cane Creek.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

Not to worry about the Cane Creek. CK is alright if you have extra expendable $'s and want the bling otherwise the Cane will give you years of reliable service.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Chris King headsets offer longevity. Expect 10+ years of hard riding with minimal maintenance and no issues. Cane Creek makes nice headsets and average headsets, so it's hard to compare what you have. Once it's in the bike I can't tell a difference, but the CK will be with you forever and the CC might need to be replaced some day.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

If you have the cash go CK all the way....Yes, Cane Creek makes some nice headsets, I have one (integrated) on my road bike. But for pure durability over the years the money spent on any Chris King product will not be wasted. Also, CK manufactures their products in the most environmentally friendly way possible. Finally, with a Chris King you have many colors to choose from and if you are getting the bling, get it in a color to match your ride. From tech perspective the stack height on a Chris King headset may be a little more than the CC so plan your spacers accordingly.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd spend money elsewhere before I went with CK headset. I'm sure they're great, but they are a status symbol. They're expensive, and you can't tell the difference once you get them on a bike- I've never had any headset that wasn't silky smooth, and that includes sub-hundred dollar bikes. As for longevity, I can't really speak to it. I don't think I've put more than 10k miles on any bike, and I've never had a headset wear out. YMMV. CK does have some cool colors, though.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a Chris King headset that is 10 years old.
It does what a headset supposed to do.
I imagine the Cane Creek would do the same...
If you don't mind shelling out the extra cash get CK otherwise get CC.


----------

